# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Serviced Apartment Chains originating in the Middle East

## MiddleEast

Good afternoon 

I am researching serviced apartment chains worldwide and I was hoping to get some information on hotel chains which offer apartments or dedicated serviced apartment locations, which originate in the Middle East.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards


Bard Vos

----------


## davidsmith36

Overhauled loft are likewise alluded to as aparthotels, Appartmenthouse or Boardinghouse (in German), level inn or level administration (in Brazil), suite condos in the Middle East and Spanish Latin America, and (adjusted) living arrangement in east Asia. These are on the whole extremely simliar to US expanded stay lodgings. Be that as it may, adjusted lofts offer more extravagance at the upper end, particularly in Asia and Europe.

----------

